
Show HN: I made a open source multiplayer game - sameid
https://github.com/sameid/shootyroads
======
madprops
That's pretty cool. Got to 46 after a couple of tries. I like how you went
with a chill vibe with the relaxing music. I like the concept of making the
enemies grow until they explode. I found it hard to know where my cursor was,
at least at first, maybe you could make it a bit more visible. Also, if it
helps, I skipped the help and went straight into playing then lost a few times
trying to figure out how to play.

------
pmontra
Flatland homing asteroids :-)

You should add an animated GIF demo to the README. Hiding the demo behind a
link does no good.

~~~
sameid
Thanks for the feedback!

